# Lowrance Elite 7 Chip vs hds gen 3



## Norweger2000 (27. Dezember 2015)

Moin,

Bin grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen Echo und schwanke zwischen den beiden obengenannten Geräten. Hatte bis her ein humminbird und war vom sidescan zum fischen nicht sonderlich überzeugt. ... Weitere gravierende Unterschiede zwischen beiden Geräten sind mir bisher nicht auf gefallen ( bis auf den 2.tem sd Karten Slot).

Habt ihr Erfahrungen bisher habe beide mal in der Praxis erleben können?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## H.J.R. (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 Chip vs hds gen 3*

Hi
Für was u wo willste das Echo einsetzen?

Gruß HJR


----------



## nichtsfaenger (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 Chip vs hds gen 3*



Norweger2000 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bin grad auf der Suche nach einem neuen Echo und schwanke zwischen den beiden obengenannten Geräten. Hatte bis her ein humminbird und war vom sidescan zum fischen nicht sonderlich überzeugt. ... Weitere gravierende Unterschiede zwischen beiden Geräten sind mir bisher nicht auf gefallen ( bis auf den 2.tem sd Karten Slot).
> 
> ...


Hey Matthias
Wenn du ein Echolot mit Side Scan hattest, hast Du irgendwas falsch gemacht. Damit erkennst Du Sachen, die du mit normalen Echolotbild nicht siehst. Aber wenn du wirklich auf ein normales Echolot umsteigen willst, empfehle ich dir das Hds zu nehmen. Elite hat schwache Software und das Bild bleibt schon mal stehen oder das ganze Echo geht mal aus. Hds hat solche Probleme nicht. Ich hatte das Elite 7 gehabt und bin auf Humminbird Side scan umgestiegen und will es nicht mehr missen.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Norweger2000 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 Chip vs hds gen 3*

Moin Mike, ich hatte alles probiert... Die einzige Vermutung war, das der Geber nicht so gut war.... Nutzt Du das Sidescan häufig?

Ich nutze das Echo in der Regel im Süßwasser und in der Schären auf Vereins bzw Leihbooten zum schleppen bzw Hecht oder barsch angeln.


----------



## nichtsfaenger (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 Chip vs hds gen 3*

Ich habe das Humminbird 898 Si . Ich sehe wunderbar versunkende Bäume , Alte Brücken, Felsen usw. Zum schleppen brauch ich das Side Scan sehr wenig. Ich angel aber sehr gerne Pelagisch auf Hecht und Zander und dafür ist Side Scan sehr hilfsreich. Du siehst zb. Fische, die weit neben dem Boot stehen, die du mit normalen Echo nicht siehst. Auch Futterschwärme siehst du neben und unter dem Boot mit Side Scan. Mit dem Side Scan brauchst du auch weniger fahren um Fisch zu finden, da du ja locker 50m zu jeder Seite schauen kannst. Auch mehr, je nach Einstellung. Für fremde Gewässer sehr hilfsreich. Markante Ecken unter wasser sind viel einfacher zu finden. So habe ich in meinen Hausgewässer Brücken gefunden, von denen ich noch nichts wußte.
Lass Deinen Geber prüfen. Vielleicht einen Kollegen fragen, der das gleiche Echolot hat, ob du mal seinen Geber probieren kannst.
Gruß Mike


----------



## H.J.R. (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 Chip vs hds gen 3*

Hi

Würde warten u das neue Elite TI 7 holen mit dem Totalscangeber da haste alles inclusive Sidescan. 

Gruß HJR


----------



## Norweger2000 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 Chip vs hds gen 3*

Moin HJR,

Danke für den Tipp. Liest sich sehr gut!!! Scheint besser als das Elite Chirp zu sein, aber unter dem HDS liegen...


----------



## Bauer (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 7 Chip vs hds gen 3*

Hallo,

ich hatte das Humminbird 798 c SI und war damit gut zufrieden.
Jetzt habe ich ein HDS 7 Gen3 mit Chirp und Sidescan. Die Leistungsfähigkeit ist da schon noch deutlich höher, besonders die Trennschärfe im Chirp-Modus und die Reichweite bei SI.
Der Preis ist allerdings auch entsprechend höher.

Gruß, Bauer


----------

